# MHF Satisfaction Survey.



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

There are a few grumblings out there.

So lets have a poll. Comments brief and to the point. No whinging just opinions please.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. So what do you consider Beautiful?

Everyone is different, but what is the general democratic opinion?


----------



## 89170 (May 15, 2005)

I think the site is good. Some of the posters on the forums can be a bit intimidating.

It's taken me ages to post and now I'm jumping in with both feet, gulp. :?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sweepy said:


> I think the site is good. Some of the posters on the forums can be a bit intimidating.
> 
> It's taken me ages to post and now I'm jumping in with both feet, gulp. :?


Hi and a warm welcome. Hope you enjoy our company.

I know what you mean about Twooks but don't worry she's ok when you get to know her. 
She's the only one I dare say that about 'cos it's the others that intimidate me.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

yeah hiya sweepy, even I only bite when I've not been fed for a while -
hope you keep on posting now you've taken the plunge n good luck with the search for the Benimar

and don't worry about Gillian, she'll soon be off back to france - :twisted: 
again  

8)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Maverick said:


> There are a few grumblings out there.


maybe we just need a holiday - or for the rain to stop ! :wink:

8)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Why dont we use the Chat facillity, surely that is the best place for all the non Motorhome content, this will unclog the other forums. :?: :?: 
Eddie


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm in the chat room, Twooks and Autostratus have popped by but BT keeps cutting them off!!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

s'hard work in the chat room :scratch: you have to think!!! :dark1: had to come out to find appropriate smileys !!


8)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

ehmcc said:


> Why dont we use the Chat facillity, surely that is the best place for all the non Motorhome content, this will unclog the other forums. :?: :?:
> Eddie


Hear hear! Totally agree with you.Surely chat rooms are for chat, forums for discussion. There is a distinction. 
Don't be put off placing topics Sweepy, we are basically a friendly bunch, there just a bit of rumbling in the jungle at the moment that's all  
I have honestly never had a problem navigating the site, as Twooks said so eloquently, pootling is half the fun!
Finally well done Maverick for thinking of this poll! :wink:


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

I think people know my view but just in case . . . . too messy, it's needs streamlining. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Site satisfaction*

I am fairly new to the site but I regard it as a great find.
I appreciate the hard work which obviously goes on behind the scenes - thanks. 
I do not like the word - game as it clogs up the useful forums and fills up the latest 20 which is an excellent way of having a quick look and update. It ruined Friends Reunited and others I have seen IMHO.
Like everything dynamic it needs the odd tweak here and there but that is not criticism but appreciation.
Good luck all.
BillD.


----------



## 90618 (May 1, 2005)

*Site satisfaction*

I like the site, its one of the best I have been on, I have always received help and advice from other users on a number of topics related to motorhomes, I have also had some fun reading the comments from others when the topic has not been about motorhomes, so keep up the good work.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well thanks for posting this thread Maverick, excellent idea,

and thanks for the comments and criticisms, all of it is taken onboard, whether or not i action or not is another thing 

Well current stats are as follows:-

87% think the site is either good to manageable and the remainder believe it needs some more work / too complicated.

Well can't please everyone, It may be slightly complicated, but it has a helluva lot of information and as such it is hard to constrain it somehow in easy categories. Hence the idea to have the nav toolbar at the top, basically everything can be accessed from there


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I think its getting "too much in it" now and we should have a clear out of older postings and some of the sections which dont get used merged into another section.

I recently gave a demo of the site to some poor soles who were on a dial up connection and it was very very slow. I run two pc's on an ADSL connection and generally its ok via the router but there are exceptions


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Love the site, my favourite.

My only preference would be to streamline the forums, far too many.

I can live with it though as i think i'm in a minority here.

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well the moderators could (If they have time amongst them) go through old posts that contain non important / relevant information and delete them ?


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

I think it is a great site as there is lots of exchange of information and people with loads of knowledge who are always ready to offer help. I do prefer the posts which are more motorhome specific rather than chat between individuals, as suggested the chat rooms might be relevant here (or private messages as the conversation does not involve everyone).
Personally I try and scan thorough the titles of the postings since last visit and pick out any I feel are relevant to me. I think it would be a pity to get rid of older posts as there is a lot of informatin which can be useful at any time.

Keep up the good work and thanks

Jeanann


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I try and do a bit of 'housekeeping' when I can and trim out some of the older posts, repositioning and deleting as I go. I do tend to be cautious though as one mans rubbish is another mans gold mine, or something like that, otherwise 'boot fairs' wouldn't be so successful! :wink: :wink: 

Likewise with that pool of knowledge. Things I perhaps take for granted in the 'van now I hadn't a clue about when we ordered it. They do say it takes you until the third vehicle for individuals to get it right and I can see why.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

An excellent site, that is very well put together and mananged. Users need to be a little tolerant as were not all the same (are we) personally the use of "smilies" p**s me of immensly, but it is obvious that a great deal of you like and enjoy using them. I do agree with the other posters ref the "individual chat" there are other sites that I eventually stopped visiting as they were virtually taken over by a small group of nonesense talkers.

However with a site the quality of this one I think it unlikely that it will detoriate to that level. I enjoy reading the Motorhome relevant stuff and am happy to help out where I can add my tuppence worth from my 30 odd years of camper ownership and my Engineering background.

John.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> well the moderators could (If they have time amongst them) go through old posts that contain non important / relevant information and delete them ?


Hey that must mean that all the threads I've deleted can't have been missed, so I must be getting something right!! :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Rather than clear out/delete posts, is it not a possibility that a post viewing option is available. i.e if a member like myself who is regulary active on the forums, can view postings which are currently active say within the last two days?.
In user options, members could set their parameters for viewing posts, from say..2 days to two weeks? just a thought :!:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There are viewing options already on the top right hand corner of the main forum page
Posts since last visit
Posts within the last 12,24 etc and up to 72 hours.
Also a 'view unanswered posts'

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: well i liked the site, had a really lovely time,  THEN got mashed a bit, (and was really taken aback!  and hurt!)  hadn't realized i had done anything wrong. Was not (and still not really) aware how the sites make their money. 8O I still like the info posts, and the fun posts, but maybe they do need to be aligned (?) or something, just so we don't tread on peoples toes, :? get up their nose, :? or whatever. It has made me think :? (you will probably be glad to hear!)about new postings, and even answering some of the other posts, but i suppose when i feel ok, :lol: i will, and when i feel grumpy :x (like P) i might even post more, OK only kidding. :lol:


----------

